# Goat Feeder



## melzhippy (Jun 26, 2013)

Hay/Grain/Mineral feeder that my husband made. One of out goat girls (Biscotti) is munching on some hay!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## margotmargoat (Oct 6, 2013)

you are having to toss that hay up so high to feed in that feeder!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Great idea ! Biscotti loves it too , lol


----------

